# How Do I Put Half Chaps On?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The zipper goes on the outside. The loop goes under your boot and rests against the sole at the boot heel.

You can kind of see mine in this pic:

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Just put your foot through the elasticated loop with the zipper to the outside of your leg. There is often a thicker patch where your leg rests on the horse. Join the zipper bits at the top and zip it down.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't forget to do up the stud at the bottom of the zipper as well - it will stop the zip just unzipping again xD! If you can't do it up (mine are a bit dodgy) pull the stud past the head and sort of slide-push it on from an angle.

Sorry if that makes no sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marshalllovesabby (Jan 17, 2008)

What if the zipper is in the back ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Then you still put it on the same way, you just zip it up the back instead of the side.

Foot through the loop so the solid part is in front, put the zipper together, then zip down and snap the flap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

xD 

Love the pic, Drafty.


----------



## Marshalllovesabby (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay what side should be where ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The high side should be to the outside (so that would be the side with the brass button up top, which is the first pic).

Zexious, it was the only pic I could find that showed my half chaps that wasn't too far away!  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marshalllovesabby (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah. Thank you .


----------

